# Excellent Day For Fishing



## Impulse Fishing (Apr 19, 2013)

Mother nature opened the morning with a crisp clear sunrise and calm waters. The day was set so all I had to do was find the fish. As the sun rose the reds started to bite. Nothing hot and heavy but satisfactory. We picked away at them with dead shrimp on the bottom and even caught some bonus trout. By 10:30 the big KYSEK was full with our limit of reds. The water in upper Dularge is extremely dirty with all the dredge work going on and it's been hard to locate any trout. The time will soon be here for them to begin showing up in the lakes. I hear the shrimp are along the coast and should be moving inland in the next few weeks. Good trout fishing is right around the corner, but for now we will fish reds until they show up in full force.

www.impulsefishingcharters.com/reservations


----------

